# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Registrar Servidor no SQL

## Roney

Estou com o seguinte problema consiguo registrar o servidor no Sql Server atraves do Enterprise Manager e trabalhar com varia maquinas cliente pendurados no mesmo.
Mas o que acontece que de repente sem mais nem menos o servidor se perde e nao consegui fazer mais nada. Nem registrar novamente o Servidor so consigo remove-lo. Ex. Um dia naterior trabalhei normalmente no Sql no dia seguinte quando ligue a maquina para trabalhar ja nao conseguia fazer mais nenhuma conexão e nem registrar o servidor. Simplesmente não consegui nada isto esta acontecendo direto se alguem poderia me ajudar nesta situação?

----------


## Amaro Coutinho

Olá Roney,

Você já verificou o event view do Windows NT para ver se existe 
alguma mensagem de erro relacionado ao SQL Server. Verifique se apos
a instalação será gerado algum erro.

Gostaria de ajudá-lo, mas primeiro seria neccessário que me respondesse as 
seguintes perguntas:
1)Este erro acontece quando você baixa o Servidor NT ?
2)Qual a versão do Windows NT e do SQL Server que estão instaladas e como 
  foi configurado o SQL Server (Memória,conjunto de caracteres, etc) ?  
3)Quais os protocolos que estão instalados ?
4)Qual o tipo de segurança de Login (Padrão,Integrada,Mista)?

Caso que entrar em contato, meu e-mail é amaro@vnet.com.br

[]`s

Amaro Coutinho.

----------

